# Maker's Mark Bread Pudding



## cmiller (Sep 8, 2005)

Was going to add this to the other Makers Mark thread but on second thought figured it deserved it's own thread. This came from the November Makers Mark Ambasador e-newsletter

Maker's Mark Bread Pudding
Soak 12 slices of day-old white bread in 1 quart of milk.
Soak 1/4 cup of raisins in Maker's Mark
Beat 6 eggs, 2 cups of sugar, 2 tablespoons of vanilla, 1/8 teaspoon of nutmeg, and 1/8 teaspoon of cinnamon.
Melt 2 tablespoons of butter in a baking dish. Add all the ingredients together and bake for 1 hour on 350 degrees.

the sauce: Cook 1 stick of butter, 1 cup of sugar and 1/4 cup of water for 5 minutes on medium heat. Beat 1 egg in a separate bowl and slowly pour the above concoction over it. Add 1/3 cup of Maker's Mark and serve over the bread pudding - delicious!


----------



## croatanita (Sep 8, 2005)

This sounds awesome! Thanks for posting ... can't wait to try it.


----------



## Warhorse545 (Oct 16, 2005)

What a waste fo a good Bourbon  ( Ducks )


But then I was never a fan of bread pudding 

Stacey


----------

